# King Elliot's Spring gathering. Orlando FL.



## Bandit Braith (Mar 28, 2010)

I was wondering if anybody was going to King Elliot's spring gathering in orlando in may?

It's a three day convention consisting of a funspot USA party, a wet n wild(water park) party, and the hotel area which has artist tables, dealers room, a gaming room, and a dance party and stuff.

It's 15$ for the entire weekend.

just wondering if anybody is interested in going? rooms are 60$ a night and you can share up to 4 people in a room so If you're all going, let me know and we might be able to share? D:

oh and here's the website.

ele.furryhost.com

and it's the spring 2010 gathering


----------



## FurKisses (Mar 29, 2010)

i might go, but i'm not for sure yet. I'm waiting on my mate to get back to me about it.


----------



## Miharu Okami (Mar 29, 2010)

I might go!! I have to see if I can though because graduation is during the con for me.


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 29, 2010)

me and mah mate are going =]


----------



## Kikiama (Mar 29, 2010)

I am for sure going with about 10 other furs from South Florida! I can't wait!


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 29, 2010)

YAY!

I wont be in a fursuit, I'll just have my ears and tail on....if I can get my mask by then(racoon-eye mask) then I'll have that too.


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 30, 2010)

also, for those who have gone before, what's it like?


----------



## entropicage (Mar 31, 2010)

...my funds are lacking, so probably not. Good to know about events in the area, though.


----------



## Bandit Braith (Apr 2, 2010)

That's unfortunate =[


----------



## YourMainParadox (Apr 22, 2010)

I will be going as well as foxdude

Who can resist all that for only $15... hell it would cost more than that just for the meal that the one park by itself LOL!


----------



## Agri (Apr 22, 2010)

I been to all three and  the seem to just  get  better  and  better   light on the wallet too ,  60  dollars is  like  15 a night split 4 ways.  wow!  the  water park party is  just amazing  as well ,  and  it's  also  warm orlando  so  always a plus.

look forward to seeing you there!

Agri


----------



## Glyphox (Apr 25, 2010)

This seems like it would be a lot of fun! I'm going to try to go, but I can't get enough time off work to make it the friday. If I don't have the hotel for all 3 days, will I be denied access to anything, like the waterpark?


----------



## Bandit Braith (Apr 26, 2010)

no, you wont be denied access, but if you pre-bought your ticket online I think you have to pick it up friday or saturday.


----------



## scouter5 (Apr 30, 2010)

im going. but do you know were it is held? i cant find the location


----------



## Bandit Braith (May 2, 2010)

uhhmm....they give you the adress when you RSVP.

It's somewhere in kissimee.

I wanna say the world gate hotel or something, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Bandit Braith (May 17, 2010)

it's almost time, folks.


hope to see you all there.

idk what I'll be wearing friday and sunday but saturday I'll have long shorts on with my tail, a blue raggedy hoodie probably, and my ears.


sunday I'll probably have a swim suit and tshirt.


----------

